# Pintaloosa??



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's cute!

I honestly don't see any Appy characteristics.. Not saying they aren't there, just can't see them in the picture. Not all horses with those characteristics show the coat color though.

She is obviously a pinto. I do see some roaning and spotting on her patterns but in this picture can't really tell what it is. May just be an odd expression of her pinto.

Do you have any pictures of her clean and closer up? Both sides? The more the better lol.

You can definitely have both!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Being a mustang she could have some Appaloosa in there somewhere. I have seen full blooded paints with white around their eyes and striped hooves too though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

From that pic, she looks like a brown pinto with sabino causing the "roaning" on her colored spots.

Beautiful, sturdy girl, regardless!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brewster5 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the responses! Here are a few more pictures. Hard to get pictures...she's a bit wild still. ? 
I thought if there was those Appy markers, then the horse is considered Appy? So much to learn lol 
I really do appreciate the information ?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

The appy is questionable, could be easily answered if you pulled a few hairs and tested for LP. Non appys can have the markers so you cannot identify by spotted lips, striped hooves and sclera alone. Someone once thought a very arabian type mare was a grey appy because of the pink spots all over her nose, except we had her for a very long time and knew those pink spots were from minor injuries and were pink scars. If the mare had pink spots around her muzzle, eyes and lady bits/underside of tail, then she definitely has a very strong chance of carrying LP (might even turn into a varnish roan in the next 5-10 years, LP is very unpredictable)


----------



## afghanslakota (Jan 7, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

Look at her again when she sheds, but she does appear to have varnish (LP). Wait until she trusts you more to do any hair yanking.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Appaloosa is a breed. There are non- Appaloosas that carry LP (leopard, the spotting gene). Knabstruppers, POAs, come to mind among others, and of course any "grade" horse could have whatever background.

I am guessing she does have LP, that roaning, esp from the front doesn't look like pinto roaning to me.


----------

